# Libtech T. Rice Pro vs Burton Custom Flying V vs Burton Flight Attendant



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Flight Attendant was pretty much built for dudes like you. I would live to put done other options out they, and surely others will (*waits for Never Summer to be suggested*) but the FA is right where you want to be.

If you want other suggestions, maybe the Slash Straight, Ride Berzerker, or Jones Mt Twin.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I need a new board in a bad way. I have been riding a 2001 Burton Rippey 157 forever.
> 
> Time to upgrade and retire my Rippey. I am 40 yrs old, 5'11" 260 lbs, size 10 boots. I am intermediate and mostly like to go fast on groomers and cruise/carve. I ride mainly hard pack conditions. I would like to progress to switch riding, butters, and hitting small jumps. Too old for anything crazy.
> 
> ...





Nivek said:


> The Flight Attendant was pretty much built for dudes like you. I would live to put done other options out they, and surely others will (*waits for Never Summer to be suggested*) but the FA is right where you want to be.
> 
> If you want other suggestions, maybe the Slash Straight or Jones Mt Twin.



I agree with Niv, sounds like FA is a good match. Tho except for switch riding, it won't be as easy as a twin shape as that nose really does feel bigger than it looks. But def rips and pop is beauty on it. The only slight weakness, was on ice. Not exactly a specialist but holds on just enough. But that's if you want to look for a non-awesome fact about this great board. 

And have obvs heard nothing but great things about the long lasting Custom as I've never rode it yet (but looking into potentially getting the Burton Custom Twin in the near future) which is prob a little better suited to your wants with switch and butters vs the FA. And seeing that I also have the GNU Mullair, which has mellow rocker in the middle, feels a little weird to me as I too have mainly ridden Camber or R-C-R boards, but that's just from my exp. Nivek tests a ton of boards and can prob elaborate further.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

If only groomers and carving, forget about the Custom fv. The Custom camber would be a way better match.

Same for the TRice. Speed + powder... Ok. Speed + Groomers... huh?

Flight att would be almost perfect, except for the switch thing, which let's face it, if you still suck at switch you will suck even on a true twin. Added bonus on the FA is powder performance. 

I think most important is defining what flex you looking for. 
Custom is a very pleasant mid flex.
FA and TRice more aggressive mid/stiff.

For your weight, a Custom will probably have to be longer; but you could shave a couple cms on the FA because it's stiffer.

Edit: slash straight and mt twin... good options. 

There's more, once you define the flex/attitude you are looking for.


----------



## Funkfish (Apr 3, 2015)

I would say definitely demo the Lib T.Rice and also the TRS (very similar to the Travis Rice some even prefer it) I ride a TRS in the same conditions you're talking about and it's amazing. The magne traction is definitely better than Burton's solution. The T.Rice is going to be pretty stiff so it might be tough to butter. The 162 TRS feels stiff to me at 220lbs but at 260 you might flex that thing no problem.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

I too am a fan of Burton. For the type of riding that you describe, I think that a Burton Process Camber or Process Off Axis might be a good fit. The Custom Camber is a bit stiffer and more aggressive, but also a fantastic do everything board. Given your weight, it might actually feel quite playful. Burton flying v is a fun profile, but it really excels in powder a bit more than the conditions you describe.

The Flight Attendant is an outstanding board, but it is very directional and somewhat powder oriented. It's a great carver, but not great for butters and switch on hardpack. Some folks say the Flight Attendant is like the powder version of the Process Camber.

There are some other great options out there like the Rome Mod Rocker, Nitro Team Gullwing, Never Summer Proto HD, or Capita Defenders of Awesome.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'm still not sure. I guess people are saying that a flying V shape is more for powder and camber is better for hardpack. Me and the wife and kids do plan to go to the mountains for a week each year, so I might see pow sometimes. 

I have heard great things about these boards so that is why I am leaning that way.

As for flex, I am not sure. Not a noodle jib board for sure, but not sure I want a custom x either. I guess midish.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I'm still not sure. I guess people are saying that a flying V shape is more for powder and camber is better for hardpack. Me and the wife and kids do plan to go to the mountains for a week each year, so I might see pow sometimes.
> 
> I have heard great things about these boards so that is why I am leaning that way.
> 
> As for flex, I am not sure. Not a noodle jib board for sure, but not sure I want a custom x either. I guess midish.


Unless your in shape and have lots of days in, don't go to stiff. You will tire out easy and will effect your performance. And it could make a great trip less enjoyable. I have had many customs all traditional camber and they are great boards. I believe you would be very happy with one.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

STR8SHOOTR said:


> Unless your in shape and have lots of days in, don't go to stiff. You will tire out easy and will effect your performance. And it could make a great trip less enjoyable. I have had many customs all traditional camber and they are great boards. I believe you would be very happy with one.


Thanks man. Good to know about stiff boards and the Custom. I think stiff boards are more for pure speed and not much else.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

STR8SHOOTR said:


> Unless your in shape and have lots of days in, don't go to stiff. You will tire out easy and will effect your performance. And it could make a great trip less enjoyable. I have had many customs all traditional camber and they are great boards. I believe you would be very happy with one.


Agree with this ^

Stiff boards are solid, but once you start getting tired or when you want to just chill it becomes a but of a workout.

Custom camber is pure mid flex. The camber will not be too unforgiving because of the flex.

Or you could split the difference and get an Endeavor Live. Directional twin. Mostly camber but rocker tips to make it a bit looser and float better. Mid flex and has channel system so you could pair it with Malavita EST and be a happy camper.

Or go with the fully directional boards which the guys have already mentioned.


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

I am like you, mainly rode camber boards. I got ahold of a libtech hotknife. it is a cross of both worlds of camber and flying V. I love it! It is mainly a camber board with a little of the rocker in the middle. there are other Mervin boards that have that shape like the GNU Billygoat. Just throwing out another option. I have been a Burton fan for years, but at the time Lib-tech was the only one with that shape. now Gnu's and Rome make that shape too. if you can demo one, try it.


----------

